# Can't Upload Avatar



## Darth Illithid (Oct 18, 2013)

I've tried uploading three different avatars and haven't had any success. I keep getting a message about the site being unable to save the image. Is this a board setting for users with low post counts, or is this an actual problem?


----------



## gweinel (Oct 27, 2013)

I have the same problem. I tried the same avatar in various formats: jpg, bmp, gif, other..., i tried to upload the image from the web, i have also tried to make it from various online programs that are around the web but in vain. Of course my image is 64x64 px and below 4 kb. 
Any help would be useful. Thanks


----------



## Ell-Egypto (Nov 11, 2013)

this is still happening to me.


----------



## Tom Strickland (Nov 13, 2013)

I, too, have not been able to load an avatar image--despite multiple attempts over time--that meets the requirements specified.


----------



## ImperatorK (Nov 25, 2013)

Me three. Why wasn't that addressed by now?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2013)

I've not yet been able to work out why this is happening.


----------



## darjr (Nov 28, 2013)

try it now.


----------



## Tom Strickland (Nov 28, 2013)

darjr said:


> try it now.




Hah!  Good to go. Much thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks Dave!


----------



## SavageCole (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm having this problem.  Low kB image, well within 800x400 dimensions, "unable to save".


----------

